# Custom made sanding belts for the band saw



## Surfside

Does it work great? I think that's a good site.


----------



## jap

interesting, never seen that before


----------



## Dusty56

"Fast 2 Business Day Turnaround On All Orders" Did you ask them why yours took two weeks ?


----------



## PatrickB

Dusty56,
Nope, didn't ask, I just figured they were busy.

Surfside,
So far I really like 'em.

Pat


----------

